

Screencast: Learn Swift in 40 Minutes - ossama
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s9UBc6BAUTI

======
katfang
Hey! I had a lot of fun recording this. Hope it's helpful, and let me know
what you think! This is my first screencast, so I'm all ears for feedback.

